# Pics from Popsyche and the Cups of Sobriety!



## Popsyche (Mar 31, 2008)

We played at a bar on Sunday afternoon. They almost had enough letters for the name! They want a sever, too!






Our drummer caught the plague and stayed home with his harem, leaving Judy, Airwyck the bassplayer and me on our own, and dropping a bunch of songs from our 4 hour sets!






The photographer did something funky to this one!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Variant (Apr 1, 2008)

Bill, bringing florescence to dull places everywhere!


----------



## Randy (Apr 1, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> They want a sever, too!





I just caught that.


----------



## Leon (Apr 1, 2008)

greenie


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 2, 2008)

cups of sobriety... i love it


----------



## Michael (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice.  That last pic is awesome.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like you had a good time even without a drummer! Cool pics!
Nice Swirl!


----------



## playstopause (Apr 2, 2008)

Variant said:


> Bill, bringing florescence to dull places everywhere!


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 3, 2008)

Popsyche you remind me of KG from Tenacious D.


----------

